# Google- VA TRAINING LETTER ON ADJUDICATING CLAIMS ON GULF WAR ILLNESS - Veterans Today Network



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*VA TRAINING LETTER ON ADJUDICATING CLAIMS ON GULF WAR ILLNESS**Veterans Today Network*They include, but are not limited to: (1) chronic fatigue syndrome; (2) fibromyalgia; and (3) *irritable bowel syndrome*. Service connection is appropriate *...*VA Department Chief of Staff Gingrich Speaks to VA Research Advisory Committee *...*<nobr>Veterans Today Network</nobr><nobr>*all 4 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

